# Queen Bed



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

*Getting Started, the legs*

The back story:
I've been telling myself for years that I'm going to make me a bed. I guess technically I only need one bed as there is just me. But when Mom and Dad come to visit on their annual sojourn west, I give them my bed and I sleep on the floor. I actually don't mind sleeping on the floor but now that I'm on the other side of 40, getting up off of the floor is more and more challenging.

I've been down and completely out with the flue for the last couple of weeks. A really nasty bugger. If I get it, you know it's a bad one. So I finally felt well enough to go to the hardwood supplier and pick up some QSWO. Their selection was pretty picked though but I manage to find about 100bf of at least something that I could work with.

I got it home and stickered but decided that I would get started never the less. So here are the legs. I laminated 3 1" boards to make the legs 3×3.










I don't feel like doing much else. Hopefully I'll feel like starting on the mortices for the rails tomorrow.

c


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

*Finishing the Legs and fixing mistakes*

I finally have all of the mortises cut in the legs and the bed rail fasteners installed.










Next step, cut the tappers in the rear legs:










Now cut the tappers on the front legs: Oops, I misread the combination square AGAIN! The mortises for the bed rail fasteners are supposed to be 7-1/4" up from the bottom. I just have to remember to read the correct side of the square. So the mortises ended up being way to low.

I could make new legs but that would require a trip to the hardwood dealer and recutting all of those mortises, or attempt a patch. I opted for a patch. I believe it's called a Dutchman but I could be wrong. If the Dutchmans don't come out all that great, I can always remake new legs.

So I used my POS trim router to make a even mortise where the misplaced rail fasteners was:










Then I cut out a piece out of the same wood, used hand planes to get it to the correct size and then hammered it home:










I'll see what it looks like after I cut the tappers in the front legs. If the Dutchmans look like crap, I'll just make new legs…


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

ChunkyC said:


> *Finishing the Legs and fixing mistakes*
> 
> I finally have all of the mortises cut in the legs and the bed rail fasteners installed.
> 
> ...


a hell-of-a-nice fix. wow looks good to me


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

ChunkyC said:


> *Finishing the Legs and fixing mistakes*
> 
> I finally have all of the mortises cut in the legs and the bed rail fasteners installed.
> 
> ...


Thanks Roger. The picture makes it look a lot better then it really is.

The leg is tapered on the bottom and the taper gets into the Dutchman about 1". It sticks out like a sour thumb on the taper. The good thing is that it wont be easily seen as it's on the inside.

c


----------

